# How to become an SQL progammer?



## poiu (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,

I work a part-qualified accountant, automating/changing/hot-fixing cost centre reporting using Access Queries (SQL) and Excel (lots of VBA). I've also created 3 database driven websites in my spare time using PHP and MYSQL.

How easy do you think it would be for me to get into a pure SQL programming job? (e.g. in a hospital managing their statistics reporting). It would mean moving from an accounts department into an IT department. Is this easy or a massive challenge?

(Basically I'm not happy with having to use VBA and SAP in an accounts department - I find them both incredibly frustrating and user unfriendly)

Thanks,

Poiu


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 11, 2012)

Try doing it in a couple of steps.
Look for a systems accounting or data analyst role and pick up some experience with one of the big systems (SQL Server or Oracle).
If you want to get an IT job you will need certification, so while you are doing the new role do the study on the side and take a developer or DBA track. 
Then again... you may find that the analyst role suits you. If you get some autonomy you can move more towards pure database work. I currently have an analyst role where I work with Excel, VBA and Oracle, and love it. I'm picking up more SQL skills as I go but I find that there is huge synergy between Excel and database applications.

Denis


----------

